# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم البيع والشراء خاص بالشركات المشتركة تحديثات :  تم تخفيض مجموعة كبيرة من الاجهزة على السرفر

## server-morocco

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
تم   تخفيض    مجموعة   كبيرة  من الهواتف على   السرفر   ونحن نعمل على ان نوفر لكم اقل اثمنة و اقل توقيت وافضل الخدمات
اهلا بكم معنا على سرفر الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
لمعرفة التفاصيل اضغط على الروابط التالية 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## farok00

meciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------

